
New way to make lighter, stronger steel -- in a flash - ph0rque
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2011/06/110609173718.htm
======
riledhel
tl;dr: "A Detroit entrepreneur surprised university engineers in Ohio
recently, when he invented a heat-treatment that makes steel 7 percent
stronger than any steel on record -- in less than 10 seconds."

